# Before & After Pro Plan



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

First, I want to thank Pointgold for advice on the benefits of feeding Pro Plan (not the shredded blend). Jonah has been on the Sensitive Stomach and Skin for 6 months and he is growing a beautiful coat. I had him on a quality food before Pro Plan but he had a dry, dull and thin coat. Both pictures were taken after a bath with no grooming except a blow dry. The pictures pretty much sum up the wonderful results I'm getting. The top pic is before and the bottom is after 6 months.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Wow...terrific results! I need to look up the ingredients to Proplan and see if it a huge change for my pups....worth looking into. How do you find the shedding? any decrease?

Also, if you dont mind me asking, what was his age before and after?


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

He's beautiful!!! He was gorgeous before, but he looks so handsome now. 

Flora is also on PP Sensitive Stomach and her coat is ridiculously thick. They must put a coat stimulator in that food or something!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Jax's Mom said:


> Wow...terrific results! I need to look up the ingredients to Proplan and see if it a huge change for my pups....worth looking into. How do you find the shedding? any decrease?
> 
> Also, if you dont mind me asking, what was his age before and after?


 He has never been an excessive shedder except when the puppy coat changed to his adult coat. His stools were a bit smaller with the original food I started him on but his stools with Pro Plan are not excessive either. Jonah was 2 1/2 years old on the before pic and will be 3 the end of August. He actually hasn't been on Pro Plan quite 6 months.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks....I looked up the price, and its alittle too much for my budget. We use Kirkland signature brand lamb and rice. With 3 big dogs, we go through a heck of alot. A 40 lb bag costs us $25. The results you are having seem fantastic though. His mane came in so full and soft looking!


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

Mine are on ProPlan as well (Weight Management Formula - not shredded) and are doing fabulously with full, shiny, soft coats. I do home visits for our area rescue and recommend it to all our applicants.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

kathi127 said:


> Mine are on ProPlan as well (Weight Management Formula - not shredded) and are doing fabulously with full, shiny, soft coats. I do home visits for our area rescue and recommend it to all our applicants.


 I happen to have a Golden rescue dog who is on the PP Weight Management Formula. She was shaved and 104lbs when I got her in Feb. Now she is 75lbs and her coat is coming in beautifully.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow! Jonah is gorgeous! You ought to send his photos and story into purina! He could be spokesdog!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Happy said:


> First, I want to thank Pointgold for advice on the benefits of feeding Pro Plan (not the shredded blend). Jonah has been on the Sensitive Stomach and Skin for 6 months and he is growing a beautiful coat. I had him on a quality food before Pro Plan but he had a dry, dull and thin coat. Both pictures were taken after a bath with no grooming except a blow dry. The pictures pretty much sum up the wonderful results I'm getting. The top pic is before and the bottom is after 6 months.


 
He looks terrific!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Jax's Mom said:


> Thanks....I looked up the price, and its alittle too much for my budget. We use Kirkland signature brand lamb and rice. With 3 big dogs, we go through a heck of alot. A 40 lb bag costs us $25. The results you are having seem fantastic though. His mane came in so full and soft looking!


 
You might find that you actually save money, or at least that it would not actually cost you any more, as you'd likely feed less PP.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

He looks great!! I am glad it is working so well for you!!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

i also see a huge difference from Wellness to ProPlan Selects. His coat is better, stools are so much smaller and firm everytime. I as well used Pointgolds advice after reading all her threads...so i wanted to thank you Jonah is just beautiful, you really should send his before/after pics to Purina..his coat is gorgeous


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

He looks great!! I'm glad you are having such great results!


----------



## bluefrogmama (May 31, 2011)

I'm so happy to see this! We have had Murphy on ProPlan for years and plan to transition our new girl to it once we get her home.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

He looks great! My dogs (except Toby who is on prescription food) are ProPlan dogs, too. Tiny, at 14-1/2, still looks, feels, and acts wonderful (Pro Plan Large Breed Senior). Tito is on sensitive stomach formula, it keeps him in great shape for agility and field.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wow! Your boy looks amazing, what a transformation, he's gorgeous.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

He looks awesome!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Your boy is BEAUTIFUL! 

Yep, love ProPlan! I tried a different "high end" food for a while and was not happy with the results. Went back to PP and never thought of changing again.


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

Pointgold said:


> You might find that you actually save money, or at least that it would not actually cost you any more, as you'd likely feed less PP.


Are you a member of the PP club? If you save your weight circles you can really save money when you get your pp bucks back. I saved my circles for a year and got $520.00 back in check I can use to buy more PP 

Since they are real checks you can have them made out to your vet as well, it is worth looking into


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

whiskey creek goldens said:


> Are you a member of the PP club? If you save your weight circles you can really save money when you get your pp bucks back. I saved my circles for a year and got $520.00 back in check I can use to buy more PP
> 
> Since they are real checks you can have them made out to your vet as well, it is worth looking into


Yes. I have been feeding Pro Plan for 15+ years and have been a member of the Pro Club since I started.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Which reminds me, I have a ton to send in.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

whiskey creek goldens said:


> Are you a member of the PP club? If you save your weight circles you can really save money when you get your pp bucks back. I saved my circles for a year and got $520.00 back in check I can use to buy more PP
> 
> Since they are real checks you can have them made out to your vet as well, it is worth looking into


WOW-I just signed up and printed a $3 off coupon, I'm going to give the PP a try for my two. 

Thanks everyone for all the info!


----------



## kcapone (Jan 23, 2011)

silly question - 
1. what is the weight circle you turn in for cash?
2. everyone I have spoken to, other than my vet, has advised pro plan is okay, but not great in that there is very little actual meat.
3. which variety of pro plan do you all use, the selects, large breed, etc. Thanks


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

kcapone said:


> silly question -
> 1. what is the weight circle you turn in for cash?
> 2. everyone I have spoken to, other than my vet, has advised pro plan is okay, but not great in that there is very little actual meat.
> 3. which variety of pro plan do you all use, the selects, large breed, etc. Thanks


For those of you who are members of the Pro Plan Club, correct me if I'm wrong. 

I looked at the info and you have to own 5+ dogs or cats or breed at least 1 litter per year to be eligible to join. I signed up for the newsletter and coupons on the Purina Website, not the Pro Plan Club since I'm not eligible. 

The OP is giving her dog Pro Plan -Sensititve Skin & Stomach, a few of the other members who have posted are using various blends/formulas-one said their dog is on a Senior Formula.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hotel4dogs and Pointgold, do you feed a different Pro Plan when you are actively showing a dog?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Purina Pro Plan*

Ken and I feed Tonka and Tucker, Purina Pro Plan Shredded Chicken-the one with the Samoyed on the bag, (it has extra gucosamine in it) because they love it and their coats are shiny and beautiful!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Ken and I feed Tonka and Tucker, Purina Pro Plan Shredded Chicken-the one with the Samoyed on the bag, (it has extra gucosamine in it) because they love it and their coats are shiny and beautiful!!


 
Be aware that the "shreds" are soy. Not actual chicken (or beef). I will NOT feed that product. This is what ProPlan was going to switch over to, replacing the "original" formulas,until breeders and exhibitors SWAMPED them with letters and calls complaining about it. They brought back the original formulas, calling them "Life Stages". THIS is what we feed. I would not touch the other with a ten foot pole.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> For those of you who are members of the Pro Plan Club, correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> I looked at the info and you have to own 5+ dogs or cats or breed at least 1 litter per year to be eligible to join. I signed up for the newsletter and coupons on the Purina Website, not the Pro Plan Club since I'm not eligible.
> 
> The OP is giving her dog Pro Plan -Sensititve Skin & Stomach, a few of the other members who have posted are using various blends/formulas-one said their dog is on a Senior Formula.


You are correct, you have to own 5 or more dogs or breed at least 1 litter per year to become a member of the Pro Plan Club. Fortunately for me, I have 5 dogs so was able to join and have been saving the weight circles for about six months now. I need to count up my points and see how many I have!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

If you don't feed 5 or more dogs or have a litter, you can "Like" them on Facebook everytime you need food and get a coupon for money off as well.

Also, I don't think you get actual cash back, but you can choose from $7 coupons off your next purchase, merchandise, and $$ coupons made out to your vet to use for their services...


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> Be aware that the "shreds" are soy. Not actual chicken (or beef). I will NOT feed that product. This is what ProPlan was going to switch over to, replacing the "original" formulas,until breeders and exhibitors SWAMPED them with letters and calls complaining about it. They brought back the original formulas, calling them "Life Stages". THIS is what we feed. I would not touch the other with a ten foot pole.


I bought the shredded blend once and my dogs didn't like it as much as they like the regular formula. I didn't even like the looks of it! I'll never buy shredded again.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow great improvement! I may have to buy Joebro a bag and start mixing it in his food.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

yep i print a $3 coupon each time i use the Selects Turkey/Barley


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

Happy said:


> First, I want to thank Pointgold for advice on the benefits of feeding Pro Plan (not the shredded blend). Jonah has been on the Sensitive Stomach and Skin for 6 months and he is growing a beautiful coat. I had him on a quality food before Pro Plan but he had a dry, dull and thin coat. Both pictures were taken after a bath with no grooming except a blow dry. The pictures pretty much sum up the wonderful results I'm getting. The top pic is before and the bottom is after 6 months.


Jonah is so handsome! Such a beautiful coat.

I was curious as to why you chose the Sensitive Stomach and Skin formula. Does he have an intolerance to proteins other than salmon? I guess I'm asking if you were specifically looking for a fish-based formula.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

For those of you that are feeding your dogs Pro Plan, would you mind posting what Blend/flavor you're feeding, give their ages, and if your dogs have any special nutritional needs such as if they have Sensitive Stomachs or skin issues? Also how much you are feeding them.

Are any of you feeding Large Breed formulas?


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

Pointgold said:


> Be aware that the "shreds" are soy. Not actual chicken (or beef). I will NOT feed that product. This is what ProPlan was going to switch over to, replacing the "original" formulas,until breeders and exhibitors SWAMPED them with letters and calls complaining about it. They brought back the original formulas, calling them "Life Stages". THIS is what we feed. I would not touch the other with a ten foot pole.



I agree the original is so much better!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Chicken and Rice All Life Stages

Dooley: 4 cups a day
Breeze: A little less than 4 cups a day
Tag: About the same as Breeze though I add water


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

DNL2448 said:


> Chicken and Rice All Life Stages
> 
> Dooley: 4 cups a day
> Breeze: A little less than 4 cups a day
> Tag: About the same as Breeze though I add water


Thank you!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I was feeding Scout Pro Plan Performance, though I am trying something different (she's a poor eater). At most I could get her to eat is 2.5 cups, but usually only 2 cups and some days all she would eat is 1 cup---and she's an active dog! Still have 1/4 bag left that we are finishing and mixing with something else...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

50% Performance/50% Sensitive Skin and Stomach.
All dogs are getting approx. 4 cups per day.


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

Pointgold said:


> 50% Performance/50% Sensitive Skin and Stomach.
> All dogs are getting approx. 4 cups per day.



Funny I use the same mix. However I add inflight and show stopper as well as some cod liver oil.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

whiskey creek goldens said:


> Funny I use the same mix. However I add inflight and show stopper as well as some cod liver oil.


 
I will NEVER again use ShowStopper. In addition to blowing coat to the skin when taken off it, I had a bitch get fat immediately, and Tommy had a pseudo-pancreatitis and was VERY sick. After doing some checking I found several other people had experienced the same thing. At 50% fat (it used to be 58%) and 11% protein, I feel it is a very unbalanced product.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Happy said:


> First, I want to thank Pointgold for advice on the benefits of feeding Pro Plan (not the shredded blend). Jonah has been on the Sensitive Stomach and Skin for 6 months and he is growing a beautiful coat. I had him on a quality food before Pro Plan but he had a dry, dull and thin coat. Both pictures were taken after a bath with no grooming except a blow dry. The pictures pretty much sum up the wonderful results I'm getting. The top pic is before and the bottom is after 6 months.


I didn't see the other posts following this, but I was going to ask if he was a bit younger in the first picture. He looks like he also filled out a little and got a deeper chest in the second pic. 

Pretty boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*PointGold*

PointGold

Thanks for pointing that out about the shredded blend. I am going to check that out.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Copley gets too full with Showstopper, and won't eat the rest of his food. I give him Dogzymes and Gro Hair from Nature's Farmacy instead. The pancreatitus story from PG convinced me back when that happened. It does seem like too much fat.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> Copley gets too full with Showstopper, and won't eat the rest of his food. I give him Dogzymes and Gro Hair from Nature's Farmacy instead. The pancreatitus story from PG convinced me back when that happened. It does seem like too much fat.


We use the same Nature's Farmacy products. Tommy was so horribly sick from the Show Stopper he was hospitalized. Anyone using it should be prepared for bald dogs if they stop.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Megora said:


> I didn't see the other posts following this, but I was going to ask if he was a bit younger in the first picture. He looks like he also filled out a little and got a deeper chest in the second pic.
> 
> Pretty boy.


He's a gorgeous boy. My boy supposedly is 2-I adopted him a few months ago from my County HS-he is not filling out nor is his coat growing like I think it should be. He's currently eating BB Chicken and Brown Rice. 

Seeing the before and after picture of the OP's boy Jonah, really sparked my interest in switching his food. Those results were so dramatic and amazing-it obviously works. 

Thanks to all you have posted the info what they are feeding and the amounts, appreciate it.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

So any tips on getting your dog to eat the Nature's Farmacy? I bought some supplements but have a hard time getting her to eat much food (and she's a scrawny thing) let alone touch it at times when I add the supplement.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Bought Joebro a bag of PP skin and coat and mixed it with his food. Tonight will be his first time eating but I won't be here to see his reaction. If all goes well I will probably always add it too his food!!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

MyBentley said:


> Jonah is so handsome! Such a beautiful coat.
> 
> I was curious as to why you chose the Sensitive Stomach and Skin formula. Does he have an intolerance to proteins other than salmon? I guess I'm asking if you were specifically looking for a fish-based formula.


That is the only formula I can find other than the Performance formula. Jonah has no allergies to foods but I wanted to keep the protein content a bit lower than the Performance formula offers.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Jamm said:


> Bought Joebro a bag of PP skin and coat and mixed it with his food. Tonight will be his first time eating but I won't be here to see his reaction. If all goes well I will probably always add it too his food!!


 How did Joey do mixing in the PP?? just curious if he likes it


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> We use the same Nature's Farmacy products. Tommy was so horribly sick from the Show Stopper he was hospitalized. Anyone using it should be prepared for bald dogs if they stop.


which product of nature's farmacy?
digestive enhancer or new prebiotic max?


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> For those of you that are feeding your dogs Pro Plan, would you mind posting what Blend/flavor you're feeding, give their ages, and if your dogs have any special nutritional needs such as if they have Sensitive Stomachs or skin issues? Also how much you are feeding them.
> 
> Are any of you feeding Large Breed formulas?



I feed Flora PP Sensitive formula, 2 cups a day (although I think she could stand a little more, last time I saw her she was really lean!)

She had a hell of a time with colitis when she was younger, so my vet recommended I switch her to an adult formula that doesn't contain chicken. I picked out PP Sensitive and I am glad I did! She does very well on it.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow - what a difference! He was a good-lookin' boy before, but now he's just gorgeous. What a coat he's getting!
Okay, I'm convinced. If we ever decide to switch from Eukanuba, he's going on ProPlan.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Ike started out on ProPlan and kept getting itchy and ear infections. I had to switch to a corn, chicken, & soy free product. I haven't checked recently, but when I switched foods, PP did not have a formula that was chicken, corn, and soy free. Seems there's usually always some form of chicken in every formula...even down to the least of the ingredients, there's chicken something in it. 

I'm now switching from a Merrick food to a TOTW 3 fish formula. Ike's become very reluctant to eat the last 2 bags of Merrick I've bought. It'd be nice of PP had a c,c,& s free kibble.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> It'd be nice of PP had a c,c,& s free kibble.


They do. I think that's the selects formula. 

I was going to say the sensitive skin formular does not have corn or soy in it. It does have chicken though.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

GoldenSail said:


> So any tips on getting your dog to eat the Nature's Farmacy? I bought some supplements but have a hard time getting her to eat much food (and she's a scrawny thing) let alone touch it at times when I add the supplement.


Copley doesnt like it either, so I mix it with a tablespoon of Earth's Best Chicken and Sweet potato baby food or a little canned.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> Copley doesnt like it either, so I mix it with a tablespoon of Earth's Best Chicken and Sweet potato baby food or a little canned.


Mine love it. Dumped right on top of their food they scarf it down.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

oakleysmommy said:


> How did Joey do mixing in the PP?? just curious if he likes it


He loved it! This morning he ate every last kibble and ran around looking for more! haha I think I will be continuing to mix in a 5lb bag of PP skin & coat with his Fromm.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Megora said:


> They do. I think that's the selects formula.
> 
> I was going to say the sensitive skin formular does not have corn or soy in it. It does have chicken though.


Not arguing with you at all, I'm curious since I thought I was feeding Flora a food w/out chicken in it.

Ingredients for PP Sensitive Skin and Stomach:

Salmon, brewers rice, canola meal, oat meal, *animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols* (form of Vitamin E), fish meal (natural source of glucosamine), salmon meal (natural source of glucosamine), pearled barley, brewers dried yeast, animal digest, salt, potassium chloride, L-Lysine monohydrochloride, Vitamin E supplement, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C), manganese sulfate, niacin, calcium carbonate, Vitamin A supplement, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, copper sulfate, riboflavin supplement, Vitamin B-12 supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, garlic oil, folic acid, Vitamin D-3 supplement, calcium iodate, biotin, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), sodium selenite. 
G-4449

I don't see chicken anywhere... but are you suggesting the animal fat is chicken fat? That would be my guess!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> I don't see chicken anywhere... but are you suggesting the animal fat is chicken fat? That would be my guess!


You give me too much credit. The animal fat probably is chicken, but that wasn't what I was referring to. I forgot the main meat was salmon.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Megora said:


> You give me too much credit. The animal fat probably is chicken, but that wasn't what I was referring to. I forgot the main meat was salmon.


Hah, no worries! You're right though - it's probably chicken or beef or a mix of both! Either way, it's not enough chicken to bother Flora, so I'm happy. :wavey:


----------

